# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > ΕΓ/ΟΓ Ανοιχτού τύπου (Open type ferries) > Ελληνικά Αμφίπλωρα >  Πλατυτέρα Θάσου [Platitera Thassou, Μαχητής]

## dimitris

Eνας "ΜΑΧΗΤΗΣ" μερικες μερες πριν και μια σημερινη του "ΑΓΙΑ ΒΑΡΒΑΡΑ"

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 110407

----------


## pantelis2009

Καλησπέρα. Μαχητής ο ακαταμάχητος φεύγοντας απο Παλούκια 10.15 full και στη δίαυλο περιμένοντας το GAZ............(λόγο απόστασης το υπόλοιπο δεν το βλέπω, είμαι και κάποιας ηλικίας :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): )
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 110415

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 110416

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 110417

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 110418

----------


## pantelis2009

To Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ Μαχητής εχθές 17/02 στο ναυπηγείο του Παναγιωτάκη στη Σαλαμίνα για διετία. Πίσω φαίνεται το Αγ. Μαρίνα που τελείωσε τη διετία του και το Express Skopelitis που θα βγεί διετια μόλις πέσει το Μαχητής

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 110419

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 110420

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 110421

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 110422

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 110423

----------


## john85

Οι εργασιες που γινονται στο Μαχητης πραγματοποιουνται γιατι το πλοιο θα δρομολογηθει σε αλλη γραμμη και πιο συγκεκριμενα στην γραμμη της Θασου?

----------


## john85

Οι εργασιες που γινονται στο Μαχητης πραγματοποιουνται γιατι το πλοιο θα δρομολογηθει σε αλλη γραμμη και πιο συγκεκριμενα στην γραμμη της Θασου?

----------


## pantelis2009

καλησπέρα στους φίλους των αμφίπλωρων. Αυλαία για το Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ Μαχητής στα δρομολόγεια Παλούκια-Πέραμα, που μέχρι τώρα ξέραμε. Σήμερα που πήγα στο ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη και είδα να του αλλάζουν όνομα λυπήθηκα απο τη μιά μεριά, γιατί φεύγει ένα πολλή ωραίο και γρήγορο αμφίπλωρο απο τη Σαλαμίνα, αλλά απο την άλλη βλέπω άλλη μία γραμμή να εκσυχρονίζετε, με αμφίπλωρα πλοία. Το νέο του όνομα Πλατυτέρα Θάσου και εύχομαι στους νέους πλοιοκτήτες να είναι καλορίζικο και καλοτάξιδο. Στη φωτο Νο 2. τα γράμματα στη πλώρη έχουν κοπή, στη Νο 3. έχουν κοπή και στο καθρέπτη, στη Νο 4. τα ύφαλα έχουν καθαριστή και περαστή το πρώτο χέρι, στη Νο 5. τα γράμματα του Μαχητή στο χώμα του ναυπηγείου και στη Νο 6. Το νέο όνομα του πλοίου
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 109121

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 109122

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 109123

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 109124

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 109125

----------


## pantelis2009

Νο 8. Το Πλατυτέρα Θάσου (e.x Mαχητής) δίπλα στο νέο απόκτημα του Κου. Φιλιάγκου, εκεί που κατασκευάστηκε και το ίδιο.
Νο 10. το νέο του όνομα κολλήμενο στη πλώρη.
Νο 11-13. τα νέα χρώματα του πλοίου.
Νο 17. τα γράμματα έτοιμα για να μπούν στη θέση τους, τα μεσαία στις πλώρες και τα ακριανά στον καθρέπτη. 
Και πάλι εύχομαι στους νέους του πλοιοκτήτες, καλορίζικο και καλοτάξιδο
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 109126

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 109127

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 109128

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 109129

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 109130

----------


## Highspeed 3

Μαχητης Παλούκια 26/12/2009.
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 78313
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 78314
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 78315
Αφιερομένες στον polykas και παντελης 2009.

----------


## Highspeed 3

Μαχητης Παλούκια 26/12/2009.
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 78313
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 78314
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 78315
Αφιερομένες στον polykas και παντελης 2009.

----------


## Thanasis89

Να λοιπόν που οι πληροφορίες επιβεβαιώθηκαν. Σ' Ευχαριστούμε πάρα πολύ Παντελή για την συμβολή σου. Να είσαι καλά ! 

Εύχομαι καλορίζικο, καλοτάξιδο και καλά κέρδη να έχουν. Να το χαρούν όπως θέλουν !

----------


## john85

Επιτελους η γραμμη εκσυγχρονιζεται

----------


## Giovanaut

Ευχαριστουμε για την πλουσια ανταποκριση και με το καλο να μας ερθει...!!!

----------


## Leo

Ααααααααα, ζει αυτό το μέλος που λέγεται Giovanaut? Νόμιζα ότι είχε ξεμείνει στο Λισσός  :Razz:  :Very Happy: ...

----------


## pantelis2009

Φίλοι Thanasis89 & Giovanaut ευχαριστώ για τα καλά σας λόγια, θα υπάρξει και συνέχεια στο θέμα απο μένα,μέχρι να φύγει το πλοίο. 
Όσο για σένα john85 o εκσυγχρονισμός της γραμμής έχει αρχίσει με το Αγ. Ραφαήλ. Για όλους τους φίλους μία φωτο απο το bar του πλοίου με τις ηλεκτροστατικής βαφής λαμαρίνες που είχαν έλθει απο Ιταλία.

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 109131

----------


## Thanasis89

Είναι όντως φοβερό Παντελή ! Μόνο τώρα που θα πρέπει να το χαλάσουν...  :Cool:  Αυτό όμως δεν σημαίνει ότι θα χαλάσει και η εικόνα του ωραίου πλοίου...  :Wink:

----------


## Giovanaut

> Ααααααααα, ζει αυτό το μέλος που λέγεται Giovanaut? Νόμιζα ότι είχε ξεμείνει στο Λισσός ...


 
Υπαρχει ζωη και αφτερ ΛΙΣΣΟΣ.... :Very Happy: 




> Φίλοι Thanasis89 & Giovanaut ευχαριστώ για τα καλά σας λόγια, θα υπάρξει και συνέχεια στο θέμα απο μένα,μέχρι να φύγει το πλοίο. 
> Όσο για σένα john85 o εκσυγχρονισμός της γραμμής έχει αρχίσει με το Αγ. Ραφαήλ. Για όλους τους φίλους μία φωτο απο το bar του πλοίου με τις ηλεκτροστατικής βαφής λαμαρίνες που είχαν έλθει απο Ιταλία.


Θα περιμενουμε φιλε Παντελη..
Και παλι ενα ευχαριστω.....!!!

----------


## pantelis2009

Παρ' όλο που σήμερα έτρεχα για 4-5 λεπτά πήγα και τράβηξα 3 φωτο. Το κόκκινο τουλάχιστον απο τη μεριά που είδα έχει σχεδόν τελειώσει. Θέλει λίγο φινίρισμα η ίσαλος. Τα ύφαλα τα είδα έτοιμα. Κρίμα που το όμορφο Φανερωμένη Πόρου ΙΙ είναι σε αυτή τη θέση , το Πλατυτέρα Θάσου θα φαινόταν υπέροχο στην πρώτη φωτο. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 109132

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 109133

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 109134

----------


## naftaki

> Παρ' όλο που σήμερα έτρεχα για 4-5 λεπτά πήγα και τράβηξα 3 φωτο. Το κόκκινο τουλάχιστον απο τη μεριά που είδα έχει σχεδόν τελειώσει. Θέλει λίγο φινίρισμα η ίσαλος. Τα ύφαλα τα είδα έτοιμα. Κρίμα που το όμορφο Φανερωμένη Πόρου ΙΙ είναι σε αυτή τη θέση , το Πλατυτέρα Θάσου θα φαινόταν υπέροχο στην πρώτη φωτο.


panteli aurio otan mporeis xanapane gia photo

----------


## pantelis2009

Tο νέο κόκκινο χρώμα αστράφτει, τα γράμματα μπρός-πίσω κοντεύουν να τελειώσουν, στον καθρέπτη τα γράμματα κολληθήκαν, απο τη μία πλευρά το "thassos ferries" έχει τελειώσει και απο την άλλη ετοιμάζεται, τα ύφαλα τελειώσαν και ετοιμάζεται η κίτρινη γραμμή στην ίσαλο. Αύριο ή μεθαύριο θα κάνει μπανάκι. Αυτά τα νέα για σήμερα :Smile: 

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 78891

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 78892

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 78893

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 78894

----------


## naftaki

> Tο νέο κόκκινο χρώμα αστράφτει, τα γράμματα μπρός-πίσω κοντεύουν να τελειώσουν, στον καθρέπτη τα γράμματα κολληθήκαν, απο τη μία πλευρά το "thassos ferries" έχει τελειώσει και απο την άλλη ετοιμάζεται, τα ύφαλα τελειώσαν και ετοιμάζεται η κίτρινη γραμμή στην ίσαλο. Αύριο ή μεθαύριο θα κάνει μπανάκι. Αυτά τα νέα για σήμερα


panteli gia to mpanaki thelo video gia na to valo sto facebook.kai aman me to sxoina to xeroume oti einai oraios.mpanaki savvato

----------


## pantelis2009

Στο πανέμορφο Πλατυτέρα Θάσου μπαίνουν οι τελευταίες πινελιές. Καλώς εχόντων των πραγμάτων αύριο πρωΐ θα κάνει μπανάκι και την Τετάρτη, θα μας φύγει για την όμορφη Θάσο.

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 79410

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 79411

----------


## pantelis2009

καλησπέρα και καλό μήνα σε όλους τους αμφίπλωρους φίλους. Το Πλατυτέρα Θάσου έκανε μπανάκι. Απο το πρωΐ όλο το ναυπηγείο ήταν επι ποδός. 10.45 ξεκίνησαν να πέφτουν οι πρώτες τακαρίες. 11.15 το υπέροχο πλοίο ήταν ξανά στο στοιχείο του. Μερικές φωτο απο το σαλόνι του και την γέφυρα του. Χαρισμένες στο γιό του Cpt. Γιώργου το Γιάννη απο τη Θάσο που με παρακολουθεί τη γράφω για το πλοίο και το λέει στον πατέρα του. Θα ακολουθήσει πιο μετα video απο την καθέλκυση του πλοίου.

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 79575

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 79576

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 79578

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 79579

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 79580

----------


## john85

Παντελή απλά respect για το υλικό που μας προσφέρεις κάθε φορά.

----------


## pantelis2009

Καλησπέρα σε όλους. Ξέχασα να πάρω τον τρίποδα και δεν τράβηξα φωτο την καθέλκυση, αλλά Video. και μερικές φωτο απο μέσα, απ' έξω και αφού έχει κάνει μπανάκι.

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 79599

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 79600

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 79601

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 79602

----------


## naftaki

> καλησπέρα και καλό μήνα σε όλους τους αμφίπλωρους φίλους. Το Πλατυτέρα Θάσου έκανε μπανάκι. Απο το πρωΐ όλο το ναυπηγείο ήταν επι ποδός. 10.45 ξεκίνησαν να πέφτουν οι πρώτες τακαρίες. 11.15 το υπέροχο πλοίο ήταν ξανά στο στοιχείο του. Μερικές φωτο απο το σαλόνι του και την γέφυρα του. Χαρισμένες στο γιό του Cpt. Γιώργου το Γιάννη απο τη Θάσο που με παρακολουθεί τη γράφω για το πλοίο και το λέει στον πατέρα του. Θα ακολουθήσει πιο μετα video απο την καθέλκυση του πλοίου.


euxaristo kai stous duo sas.signomi pou den katevika alla doulevo otan tha katevei kapoio tha xanakatevo salamina gia photo.elpizo mexri tote na exei teleiosei kapoio apo auta pou ginontai gia na vgalo photo

----------


## pantelis2009

Καλημέρα σε όλους. Μερικά στοιχεία του πλοίου.Οι ράμπες φόρτωσης – εκφόρτωσης έχουν φάρδος 11,40 μέτρα (κάποτε τόσο, ήταν όλο το μήκος των ferryboat) και το μήκος της είναι 8,40 μέτρα, δηλαδή μπορεί να αποβιβάζει 5 αμάξια ταυτόχρονα. Το μήκος του Πλατυτέρα Θάσου είναι 83,95 μέτρα και το πλάτος του 19,60 μέτρα. με Ν.Π 11234.  Κατασκευαστής αυτού του υπέροχου σκάφους είναι ο κ. Μακρόγλου ενώ σχεδιαστής του ο κ. Πετυχάκης. Ας δούμε το κατάμπαρο που διαθέτει το πλοίο και το όμορφο και καλοσυντηρημένο μηχανοστάσιο του.

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 79829

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 79830

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 79831

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 79832

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 79833

----------


## Thanasis89

Ωραίες Παντελή ! Εξέλιξη τι να πεις ;
Παρεπιτόντως οι κινητήρες είναι Daewoo και ποια είναι ιπποδύναμη τους ; Επίσης γνωρίζουμε ποια είναι η ταχύτητά του ; 

Ευχαριστώ πολύ εκ των προτέρων !  :Wink:

----------


## pantelis2009

στα πρώτα του ταξίδια είχα ανέβει στη γέφυρα και με 1500 έβγαλε 11 μίλια, μπροστά μου. την ιπποδύναμη δεν την ξέρω. Αν μπορέσω αύριο και πάω, θα ρωτήσω.

----------


## Thanasis89

Ευχαριστώ πολύ Παντελή ! Περιμένω τα φώτα σου για τις υπόλοιπες απορίες μου. Σχετικά καλά πάει πάντως, αν οι υπολογισμοί μου είναι σωστοί εκτελεί το δρομολόγιο σε 45 λεπτά με αυτή την ταχύτητα.

----------


## noulos

> Καλησπέρα σε όλους. Ξέχασα να πάρω τον τρίποδα και δεν τράβηξα φωτο την καθέλκυση, αλλά Video. και μερικές φωτο απο μέσα, απ' έξω και αφού έχει κάνει μπανάκι.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 79599
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 79600
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 79601
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 79602


Μας κακόπεσε το βίντεο!!!  :Razz: 
Για άλλη μια φορά ευχαριστούμε!

----------


## pantelis2009

Ότι μπορώ κάνω φίλε noulos. Σας ευχαριστώ για τα καλά σας λόγια

----------


## pantelis2009

καλησπέρα σε όλους. Το νέο απόκτημα της Thassos Ferries, το Πλατυτέρα Θάσου (e.x. Maxitis) έφυγε απο το ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη έχθές το απόγευμα, για να προλάβει τον καιρό και σε 1 ώρα καταφτάνει στα νέα του λημέρια, την πανέμορφη Θάσο. 
Να κάνω και ένα παράπονο στον Cpt. Ανδρέα. δεν με πήρε ένα τηλέφωνο να τραβήξω κατατην αναχώρηση του, τα τελευταία σφυρίγματα του στο τόπο που κατασκευάστηκε και έκανε τα πρώτα του δρομολόγεια.
Εύχομαι στους νέους πλοιοκτήτες του, να είναι καλοτάξιδο και να έχει πάντα το πλοίο καλά ταξίδια.

----------


## john85

Αρχισε δρομολόγια το Πλατυτέρα Θάσου?

----------


## naftaki

> Αρχισε δρομολόγια το Πλατυτέρα Θάσου?


tin deutera i tin triti pou mas erxetai

----------


## naftaki

> καλησπέρα σε όλους. Το νέο απόκτημα της Thassos Ferries, το Πλατυτέρα Θάσου (e.x. Maxitis) έφυγε απο το ναυπηγείο Παναγιωτάκη έχθές το απόγευμα, για να προλάβει τον καιρό και σε 1 ώρα καταφτάνει στα νέα του λημέρια, την πανέμορφη Θάσο. 
> Να κάνω και ένα παράπονο στον Cpt. Ανδρέα. δεν με πήρε ένα τηλέφωνο να τραβήξω κατατην αναχώρηση του, τα τελευταία σφυρίγματα του στο τόπο που κατασκευάστηκε και έκανε τα πρώτα του δρομολόγεια.
> Εύχομαι στους νέους πλοιοκτήτες του, να είναι καλοτάξιδο και να έχει πάντα το πλοίο καλά ταξίδια.


deutera i triti xekinaei dromologia to platytera

----------


## pantelis2009

καμιά φωτο θα μας βάλεις naftaki, όταν ξεκινήσει δρομολόγεια; :Wink:

----------


## leo85

> deutera i triti xekinaei dromologia to platytera


 φιλε naftaki  ευχομε καλα ταξιδια στο platytera :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## john85

Αρχισε δρομολόγια το Πλατυτέρα?Υπάρχει καμία φωτό?

----------


## naftaki

> Αρχισε δρομολόγια το Πλατυτέρα?Υπάρχει καμία φωτό?


oxi sinonomate aurio i pempti tha valo photo gia olous sas

----------


## john85

Ιωάννη πήγες τελίκα για φωτό για το καινούργιο Πλατυτέρα?

----------


## naftaki

> Ιωάννη πήγες τελίκα για φωτό για το καινούργιο Πλατυτέρα?


oxi exei apergia opote tha xekinisei tha valo

----------


## diktiakos

Το "ΠΛΑΤΥΤΕΡΑ ΘΑΣΟΥ" δεμένο στο λιμάνι της Κεραμωτής.

----------


## john85

Καλά ταξίδια να έχει με το καλό

----------


## diktiakos

Το "ΠΛΑΤΥΤΕΡΑ ΘΑΣΟΥ" ξεκίνησε από εχθές τα δρομολόγια στη γραμμή Θάσου - Κεραμωτής.
ΚΑΛΑ ΤΑΞΙΔΙΑ !!! 

(Φωτό από την σημερινή του άφιξη στον Λιμένα στη Θάσου)

----------


## Thanasis89

Ευχαριστούμε πολύ και καλώς όρισες ! Δυναμική αρχή σου ! Να είσαι καλά... Πολύ όμορφη !

----------


## pantelis2009

Φίλε diktiakos καλωσόρισες στο Nautilia. Καλορίζικο και καλοτάξιδο το νέο σας πλοίο.

----------


## CORFU

καλα ταξιδια και απο μενα
σε ποση ωρα καλυπτει την αποσταση??

----------


## diktiakos

Κεραμωτή Θάσος 6ν.μ . Το "ΠΛΑΤΥΤΈΡΑ ΘΑΣΟΥ" το καλύπτει σε 35 λεπτά.

----------


## diktiakos

Για τον φίλο που μου ζήτησε φωτό από τα αμφίπλωρα της γραμμής. Για αρχή το Πλατυτέρα Θάσου.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Πλατυτέρα Θάσου στην Κεραμωτή. Χαρισμένες για τους φίλους rallis, kavala2009, panagiotis78, naftaki, Nicholas Peppas, thanasis89, Tasos@@@ & tsakonis :Wink:  :Very Happy: . 

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 105142

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 105143

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 105144

----------


## pantelis2009

Πλατυτέρα Θάσου στην Κεραμωτή. Χαρισμένη σε όλους τους φίλους απο τη Θάσο και όλους τους αμφίπλωρους :Wink:  :Very Happy: . 

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 106370

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 106371

----------


## sylver23

Στην επιστροφή που για Κεραμωτή έτυχε λόγω ώρας να ταξιδέψω με το Πλατυτέρα Θάσου.
Αν και δεν είμαι φίλος των αμφίπλωρων θεωρώ οτι είναι στολίδι για την γραμμή.
Μεγάλο γκαράζ , άνετο σαλόνι και υπέροχα εξωτερικά καταστρώματα σε 3 ντεκ!

Ας το δούμε αρχικά στον Πρίνο και θα ακολουθήσει μια μικρή ξενάγηση


100_1504.jpg 100_1510.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστούμε φίλε sylver23 και αναμένουμε την ξενάγηση. :Very Happy: 
Ας το δούμε στις 21/02/2010 όταν απο Μαχητής γινόταν Πλατυτέρα Θάσου. :Wink: 
Χαρισμένη σε sylver23, Giovanaut, Tasos@@@, tsakonis, CORFU, diktiakos, rallis, kavala2009, panagiotis78, naftaki, Nicholas Peppas, john85, Thanasis89 και όλους τους αμφίπλωρους φίλους :Cool: .


ΜΑΧΗΤΗΣ 01 21-02-2010.jpg

----------


## sylver23

Δεν σας ξέχασα!

Σαλόνι και το εξωτερικό κατάστρωμα

100_1527.jpg 100_1529.jpg 100_1532.jpg

Το δεύτερο εξωτερικό κατάστρωμα και το εξωτερικό μπαρ !!!

100_1535.jpg 100_1536.jpg

----------


## sylver23

Το δεύτερο εξωτερικό κατάστρωμα και το τρίτο μαζί με την γέφυρα

100_1537.jpg 100_1538.jpg

Αναχώρηση απο Πρίνο και άφιξη στην Κεραμωτή

100_1579.jpg 100_1609.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστούμε το φίλο sylver23 για τις υπέροχες φωτο :Wink: , μια και οι Θασιώτες φίλοι μας δεν μας ενημερώνουν :Sad: .
Το πλοίο πεντακάθαρο, είχε και αρκετά Ι.Χ, το εξωτερικό Bar εν υπήρχε όταν ήταν Σαλαμίνα και η πόρτα της γέφυρας ανοικτή :Wink: , δεν ανέβηκες`Σιλβέστρο στον Cpt. Ανδρέα;;;;:roll:

----------


## sylver23

Ηταν και η ώρα (μεσημέρι) για αυτό το γκαράζ ήταν γεμάτο (4-5 ιχ χωρούσε ακόμα).
Και το Θάσος 1 που ήρθε εκείνη την ώρα από Κεραμωτή ήταν στην ίδια κατάσταση.
Απο καθαριότητα όντως έλαμπε!
Γέφυρα Παντελή δεν ανέβηκα

----------


## diktiakos

> Το δεύτερο εξωτερικό κατάστρωμα και το τρίτο μαζί με την γέφυρα
> 
> 100_1537.jpg 100_1538.jpg
> 
> Αναχώρηση απο Πρίνο και άφιξη στην Κεραμωτή
> 
> 100_1579.jpg 100_1609.jpg


αναχώρηση από Θάσο (Λιμένα) μήπως θέλεις να πεις ;

----------


## sylver23

Φυσικά απο τον υπέροχο λιμένα!!
Τι να σου κάνει ενα μυαλό χειμώνα καλοκαίρι! :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## bosses

Το Πλατυτερα Θασου ετοιμαζεται για την διετη συντιρηση με λιγα λογια καρναγιο αμαλιαπολη βολου.Αναχωρηση σημερα τα μεσανυχτα, καλο ταξιδη!!!!!!!

----------


## bosses

Το πλατυτερα Θασου γυρισε χτες στο Λιμενα.

----------


## pantelis2009

Σαν ΜΑΧΗΤΗΣ όταν στις 03-04-2006 πλησίαζε στα Παλούκια. 
Υ.Γ προς τους Mond: Γιατί δεν είναι ανοικτές πολλές φωτο????

ΜΑΧΗΤΗΣ 01 03-04-2006.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Μία πραγματικά _εντυπωσιακή φωτό του πλοίου_, ενώ καταπλέει στο λιμάνι της Κεραμωτής φέτος το καλοκαίρι (25 Ιουλίου). Από το flickr και τον χρήστη _Alexey Boldin_.

----------


## pantelis2009

Δυστυχώς μου ήλθαν φωτογραφίες από φίλο που ταξίδεψε εχθές με το πλοίο οι οποίες με λύπησαν πολύ και πρέπει να τις δημοσιεύσω μήπως και οι υπεύθυνοι .....συμμορφωθούν. Τα χάλια του πλοίου είναι απερίγραπτα παρ' όλο που πέρασε 2ετία πριν 9-10 μήνες. Άραγε η επιθεώρηση πλοίων ........δεν τα είδε αυτά!!!!!!!!!
Ένα πλοίο δεν πρέπει να είναι μόνο βαμμένο εξωτερικά και να ....πηγαίνει, πρέπει να είναι καθαρό, περιποιημένο και χωρίς παγίδες για τα παιδιά και εσωτερικά, ώστε ο επιβάτης να θέλει να ξανά μπει για να αφήσει τα ωραία του λεπτά.
Οι φωτο που ακολουθούν (και θα ακολουθήσουν και άλλες) δείχνουν ένα πλοίο παρατημένο, χωρίς ίχνος συντήρησης στους εσωτερικούς και κοινόχρηστους χώρους και είναι κρίμα.
Το άλλοτε καμάρι της Σαλαμίνας δέστε πως έχει καταντήσει και είναι μόλις 10 χρονών πλοίο. Οι βάσεις των καθισμάτων ..... φουσκωμένες και ξεκολλημένες, τα καθίσματα σκισμένα και τα πλακάκια στο WC πεταμένα σε μία γωνία.
Κρίμα και πάλι κρίμα γιατί όταν τους γνώρισα στην παραλαβή του πλοίου από τη Σαλαμίνα μου είχαν δώσει άλλη εντύπωση.

ΠΛΑΤΥΤΕΡΑ ΘΑΣΟΥ 27 23-12-2014.jpg ΠΛΑΤΥΤΕΡΑ ΘΑΣΟΥ 28 23-12-2014.jpg ΠΛΑΤΥΤΕΡΑ ΘΑΣΟΥ 29 23-12-2014.jpg

----------


## leo85

Κρίμα για την εγκατάλειψη του πλοίου.

----------


## despo

Το να έχεις ένα πλοίο, οπως έχω γράψει κατ'επανάληψη, δεν πρέπει μόνο να κοιτάζουμε την ηλικία. Καθοριστικό είναι η συντήρησή του, αλλά και τι υλικά χρησιμοποιείς. Αν παίρνεις β' διαλογής για να πληρώσεις λιγότερα, τότε γρήγορα την έχεις ... πατήσει.

----------


## pantelis2009

> Το να έχεις ένα πλοίο, οπως έχω γράψει κατ'επανάληψη, δεν πρέπει μόνο να κοιτάζουμε την ηλικία. Καθοριστικό είναι η συντήρησή του, αλλά και τι υλικά χρησιμοποιείς. Αν παίρνεις β' διαλογής για να πληρώσεις λιγότερα, τότε γρήγορα την έχεις ... πατήσει.


Όταν κατασκευάστηκε φίλε μου, δεν είχε επάνω του τίποτε β' διαλογής και ήταν ένα στολίδι για όσους το θυμούνται.
Δυστυχώς τότε τραβούσα φωτο με φιλμ και δεν υπάρχουν τα στοιχεία για να το αποδείξω, αλλά το θυμάμαι καλά.
Η πλήρη εγκατάλειψη του πλοίου φαίνεται και στις φωτο που ακολουθούν. Δεν είναι θέση αυτή για τα απορρυπαντικά, ο καθρέπτης φουσκωμένος, τα ζουμιά τρέχουν από παντού, τα πλακάκια λείπουν, και.....και....και, οι φωτογραφίες μιλούν από μόνες τους. Ελπίζω όταν θα πάει για συντήρηση ...όλα αυτά να διορθωθούν και κάποιος φίλος που θα περάσει για την ωραία Θάσο, να μας δείξει την .....αναγέννηση του.

ΠΛΑΤΥΤΕΡΑ ΘΑΣΟΥ 30 23-12-2014.jpg ΠΛΑΤΥΤΕΡΑ ΘΑΣΟΥ 31 23-12-2014.jpg ΠΛΑΤΥΤΕΡΑ ΘΑΣΟΥ 32 23-12-2014.jpg ΠΛΑΤΥΤΕΡΑ ΘΑΣΟΥ 33 23-12-2014.jpg ΠΛΑΤΥΤΕΡΑ ΘΑΣΟΥ 35 23-12-2014.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Ελπίζω όταν θα πάει για συντήρηση ...όλα αυτά να διορθωθούν και κάποιος φίλος που θα περάσει για την ωραία Θάσο, να μας δείξει την .....αναγέννηση του.


Όλα όσα μας έδειξες Παντελή, προσωπικά θα τα χαρακτήριζα "μικρομερεμέτια". Για να "μαζευτούν" δεν χρειάζεται καν το πλοίο να πάει για εργασίες συντήρησης σε κάποιο ναυπηγείο, είναι δουλειές οι οποίες κάλλιστα μπορούν να γίνουν και σε οποιοδήποτε λιμάνι εν ώρα ρεπό του πλοίου.

Το θέμα βέβαια είναι ότι τέτοια "μικρομερεμέτια" που θα μπορούσαν να γίνουν μέχρι και από κάποιον μη ειδικό που "πιάνουν όμως τα χέρια του", είναι σαφέστερα δείγματα της αδιαφορίας πλοιοκτητών ή πληρώματος, από κάποια π.χ. λαμαρινοδουλειά η οποία θα απαιτούσε περισσότερο χρόνο, εξειδικευμένους μάστορες και συγκεκριμένο τόπο (ναυπηγείο).

----------


## billyferry

Αντιπλέοντας με το Πλατυτέρα Θάσου...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LWaKZaTlywA

----------


## pantelis2009

Αφού σήμερα ξεκίνησε το ¶νασσα Μ δρομολόγια, μάλλον αύριο θα φύγει το πλοίο για το δεξαμενισμό του στην Αμαλιάπολη. ΄Έτσι λένε οι πληροφορίες μου.

----------


## bosses

Σωστα φιλε Παντελη οι πληροφοριες σου αλλα δεν παει το συγκεκριμενο πλοιο αλλα το αδερφακι του Αγιος Ραφαηλ.

----------


## pantelis2009

Μικρό το .....κακό, αφού και τα δύο είναι πλοία της ίδιας εταιρείας.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Πλατυτέρα Θάσου αφού έκανε τα χθεσινά του δρομολόγια, έφυγε κατά τις 17.00 μ.μ από τη Θάσο με προορισμό την Αμαλιάπολη και το ναυπηγείο Κουρή και αναμένετε να φτάσει σήμερα κατά τις 17.00 μ.μ, για το δεξαμενισμό του. ¶ρα όταν επιστρέψει θα έχει και αυτό τα νέα χρώματα της εταιρείας του. Καλή συνέχεια σε πλήρωμα και πλοίο.
Εδώ το ΠΛΑΤΥΤΕΡΑ ΘΑΣΟΥ φωτογραφημένο στις 25-04-2015.

ΠΛΑΤΥΤΕΡΑ-ΘΑΣΟΥ-38-25-04-2015.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Από το σήμα που εκπέμπει στο AIS φαίνεται να είναι ακόμα τραβηγμένο έξω στο ναυπηγείο Κουρή στην Αμαλιάπολη.

----------


## pantelis2009

Μετά από....ένα μήνα σχεδόν το πλοίο ξανά ζωντάνεψε. Αυτή την ώρα στην ...άλλη πλευρά της Αμαλιάπολης προφανώς για τα Ι.Χ. ¶ρα σύντομα το βλέπω να παίρνει τον ανήφορο. Καλή συνέχεια σε πλήρωμα και πλοίο.

----------


## dionisos

> Μετά από....ένα μήνα σχεδόν το πλοίο ξανά ζωντάνεψε. Αυτή την ώρα στην ...άλλη πλευρά της Αμαλιάπολης προφανώς για τα Ι.Χ. ¶ρα σύντομα το βλέπω να παίρνει τον ανήφορο. Καλή συνέχεια σε πλήρωμα και πλοίο.


Ηδη τον πηρε τον ανηφορο. Τωρα βγαινει απο τον κολπο για να ανηφορισει. Καλο ταξειδι

----------


## billyferry

Καλησπέρα στην παρέα! 
Το Πλατυτέρα Θάσου σε μια του άφιξη στον Λιμένα με τα καινούρια του χρώματα... Ομολογώ πως του πάνε!

13094393_998704496891677_3327799756999139692_n.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Μετά το _ΑΓΙΟΣ ΡΑΦΑΗΛ_ που βρίσκεται εδώ και μέρες στην Αμαλιάπολη, και το _ΠΛΑΤΥΤΕΡΑ ΘΑΣΟΥ_ αυτήν την ώρα κατηφορίζει το Αιγαίο με προορισμό το ναυπηγείο Κουρή.

----------


## pantelis2009

Αυτή την ώρα το Πλατυτέρα Θάσου αναχωρεί από Αμαλιάπολη για Θάσο. Καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Πράγμτι έτσι φαίνεται στο AIS. Παράξενο όμως μου φαίνεται, το _ΠΛΑΤΥΤΕΡΑ ΘΑΣΟΥ_ κατέβηκε στο ναυπηγείο Κουρή δύο εβδομάδες μετά από το ομόσταβλο _ΑΓΙΟΣ ΡΑΦΑΗΛ_, και ολοκλήρωσε αυτό πρώτο τις εργασίες συντήρησης και δεξαμενισμού του ???

----------


## pantelis2009

Το πλοίο τα βρήκε ...σκούρα με τον καιρό. Αφού έκανε αρκετά ζικ-ζακ μπήκε μέσα στον Τορωναίο  Κόλπο (ανάμεσα πρώτο και δεύτερο πόδι πόδι της Χαλκιδικής) και τώρα είναι νότια από το μεσαίο πόδι...με 4,2 μίλια και προορισμό την Θάσο. Καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Το πλοίο τα βρήκε ...σκούρα με τον καιρό. Αφού έκανε αρκετά ζικ-ζακ μπήκε μέσα στον Τορωναίο  Κόλπο (ανάμεσα πρώτο και δεύτερο πόδι πόδι της Χαλκιδικής) και τώρα είναι νότια από το μεσαίο πόδι...με 4,2 μίλια και προορισμό την Θάσο. Καλή συνέχεια.


Είναι καμιά φορά αυτές οι συμπτώσεις........  Έγραψα χθες που το _ΠΛΑΤΥΤΕΡΑ ΘΑΣΟΥ_ έφυγε από την Αμαλιάπολη νωρίτερα από το ομόσταβλο αμφίπλωρο _ΑΓΙΟΣ ΡΑΦΑΗΛ_, και σχεδόν όλο το μέχρι τώρα ταξίδι του το έχει κάνει "παρέα" (μπρος το ένα - πίσω τ' άλλο) με ένα άλλο πλοίο _ΑΓΙΟΣ ΡΑΦΑΗΛ_, το φορτηγό (IMO 7118181). Μέχρι και στον Τορωναίο κόλπο μαζί ήταν, και συνεχίζουν κοντά το ένα στο άλλο και μέχρι αυτήν την ώρα νότια του Αγίου όρους.

----------


## pantelis2009

Να αναφέρουμε μια πληροφορία που δεν είχα γράψει ότι πέρσυ το πλοίο έκανε ανακατασκευή στο σαλόνι του για να μοιάζει περισσότερο με τα άλλα σύγχρονα πλοία της εταιρείας του. Όταν βρώ καμιά φωτο .....θα την ανεβάσω. :Tennis:

----------


## pantelis2009

> Να αναφέρουμε μια πληροφορία που δεν είχα γράψει ότι πέρσυ το πλοίο έκανε ανακατασκευή στο σαλόνι του για να μοιάζει περισσότερο με τα άλλα σύγχρονα πλοία της εταιρείας του. Όταν βρώ καμιά φωτο .....θα την ανεβάσω.


Πάμε λοιπόν να δούμε φωτο από το ανανεωμένο σαλόνι του Πλατυτέρα Θάσου ( e.Μαχητής) και άλλα ωραία πράγματα που μας δείχνει και το site Thassos Ferries. Μπράβο στην εταιρεία για την ανακαίνιση.

ΠΛΑΤΥΤΕΡΑ-ΘΑΣΟΥ-39-25-03-2018.jpg ΠΛΑΤΥΤΕΡΑ-ΘΑΣΟΥ-40-25-03-2018.jpg ΠΛΑΤΥΤΕΡΑ-ΘΑΣΟΥ-41-25-03-2018.jpg

----------

